# eps-export (Problem mit Schrifteinbettung)



## tortobass (2. Juli 2003)

Hallo,
muss eine Datei aus Freehand10 als eps exportieren und in Photoshop7 weiterbearbeiten. Die vorhandenen Schriften habe ich beim Exportieren eigebettet. Beim Improtieren der Datei in PS kommt die Meldung, dass die Schriften auf dem System nicht verfügbar sind, und werden auch nach dem Öffnen nicht dargestellt. Wie kann das sein? Es ist das gleiche System und in Freehand hatte ich sie doch 2 min. vorher benutzt? Und in der Photoshop-Schriftenliste ist wird die Schrift auch angezeigt Weiß jemand Rat?
Schönen Gruß
Torto


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. Juli 2003)

Ich würde den Text in Pfade konvertieren, wenn Du ihn nicht mehrt zwingend editieren must in Photoshop.

Shortcut dafür: STRG + UMSCHALT + B

Menü : Text -> In Pfade umwandeln


Sorry, was anderes fäält mir zur Zeit nicht ein, aber ich schau nocmal...


----------



## tortobass (2. Juli 2003)

vielen dank für die antwort!
wäre super wenn ich den text lassen könnte und ihn nicht in pfade konvertieren müsste, eben um ihn später noch zu bearbeiten. verstehe echt nicht warum das nicht geht!?   naja, falls du noch was findest wäre echt klasse. nochmal danke + gruß torto


----------



## pixelforce (3. Juli 2003)

Es ist doch egal, ob du die Schrift „normal" lässt oder sie in Freehand in Pfade umwandelst, wenn du das EPS in Photoshop importierst, wird es doch so oder so gerasterst und du kannst keine Textformatierungen vornehmen.
Ansonsten kenn ich dieses Problem auch, habe aber auch keine bessere Lösung als Schrift in Pfade konvertieren.


----------



## tortobass (3. Juli 2003)

hatte allerdings ein paarmal die erfahrung, dass die schrift nach dem konvertieren (in pfade) fetter erschien. ist das normal?? bzw. für den druck dann jedoch nicht relevant? 

...ist das mit der schrifteinbettung denn ein bekanntes Problem (unter windows)? nutze für schriften den adobe-type-manager. kann das auch damit was zu tun haben???
gruß torto


----------

